# herbs to miscarry



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Anyone used herbs to help things along? My midwife seems to think it would be a good idea and fairly quick (a few hours) Any minuses? Risks?

thanks,

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

http://members.aol.com/kristachan/miscarge.htm

I found this by googling miscarriage herbs.








I am so Angela. I wish you a speedy recovery and quick conception.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks. Most of that is talking about preventing.

-Angela


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:

Please be warned that no herb will stop a miscarriage that is happening because of a problem with the baby. The following remedies may be helpful if a hormonal problem is present in the mother. *These herbs are also supposed to help complete the miscarriage that is not due to a hormonal imbalance.* Please be careful and check with your healthcare provider first. Most of the information on this page comes from The Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year, by Susun Weed.
That's what I thought until I saw the part I bolded.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

parsley and vitamin c

I have a recipe if you email me

[email protected]


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks. Yeah, I saw that bit, but that's kind of a side note.

My midwife has some herbs in mind, I was really looking for anyone with personal experience.

Emailed you for the recipe.

thanks,

-Angela


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Here are the herbs that can help from the book Wise Woman Herbal For The Childbearing Year by Susun S. Weed.

Ginger root 1tsp powdered root pour boiing water over it. Or make a infusion of 1 oz. whole dried root or freashly grated root in 1 pint of water. Take no more than 4 cups a day of either. Do not use over 1 week. May cause nausea.

Pennyroyal leaves prepaired as an infusion and taken as hot as possible some woman drink it while taking a hot bath. The tencture is taken in doses of 20 drops in a cup of hot water. No more than 4 cups per day and no more than 5 days. Caution half an oz. of pennyroyal oil can cause death Do NOT take Pennyroyal oil internaly.

Vitamin C Ascorbi acis is the safest. Six grams of vitamin c (6000 mg) is the daily dosage needed to work. Take 500 mg every hour for 12 hours a day for up to six days. Caution: Thi dosage may produce loose stools.

Others include:

Angelica Root infusion, tincture (10 drops three times daily for 4 days)

Fresh Lemon Balm leaves tincture, bath

Bethroot: infusion, tincture ( a dropperful every four hours for 5 days)

Black Cohosh root infusion, tincture (20 drops every six hours for four days)

Blue Cohosh root infusion, tincture (20 drops every four hours for five days)

European Vervain plant tincture (15 drops every six hours for five days)

Feverfew plant and flowers tincture (40 drops every three hours for four days)

Liferoot plant in flower: tincture (20 drops twice daily for five days)

There is more gotta pick up dd from school will come back do them then.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks.

-Angela


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Motherwort plant infusion

Mugwort plant decoction

Fresh Parsley leave, juice; vaginal insert (several sprigs, changed twice daily for three days)

Rosemary plant in flower: infusion, tincture (20 drops twice daily for five days)

Rue leaves: infusion, tincture (10 drops every six hours for four days)

Saffron stigmas one half gram daily for four days (ten grams is a fatal dose)

Sumac berries infusion (source of vitamin C and possibly rutin)

Sweet Flag root infusion, bath, tincture (10 drops every six hours for six days)

Tansy Plant in flower infusion, tincture

Fresh Wood Sorrel plant infusion, tincture (10 drops every six hours for four days)

If you would like more information on any of them please let me know and I will look it up in the book.

A infusion consists of *Roots/barks* 1 oz. to *1 pint* steped 8 hours minimum

*leaves* 1 oz. *quart* 4 hours minimum

*flowers*1 oz. *pint* 2 hours maximum

*seeds/berries* 1 oz. *pint* 30 minutes max.

Boil the water in the amount you want then add it to the jar with the herb already in there.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

My mw was talking about cottonroot bark and seemed to think highly of it, but I didn't go that direction. A nurse practicioner I saw who does prescribe a lot of herbs thought that some of the herbs could cause too much bleeding--maybe something to check out and be prepared for.

Good wishes and very sorry that you are officially over here.







.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks. For some reason I'm not particularly concerned about bleeding too much. I don't *feel* like that will be a problem.

Midwife is coming over tonight. Give me lots of strong contraction thoughts to get this through with.

If my body doesn't respond tonight, I can deal, I will wait, but I want to give it a try.

-Angela


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

I don't have personal experience, but Dr. Christopher's is an herbal company that I respect. The False Unicorn & Lobelia formula is supposed to aid miscarriages if they are going to happen, or prevent miscarriage if there is a viable fetus.

This page is not really too informative, but I do respect the company: http://www.herballegacy.com/id526.htm

And you can buy it here: http://www.herbsfirst.com/caps.html I don't recall seeing Dr. Christopher products in any of the health food stores in Houston.


----------



## MamaSong (May 1, 2006)

Angela, I was just wondering if you decided to try any herbs? My midwife is sending me a tincture of Blue Cohosh right now because I might be miscarrying. She said as soon as I get a negative on my pg tests I could use it to help finish things - which I interpret as meaning it helps the uterus finally push everything out.

Take Care!


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Be careful with Lobelia.

I started it yesterday, we were pulling for a subchorionic bleed and it would have helped with that. The tincture I got was very week so I used a pretty big dose and within minutes I was contracting pretty hard. Start with a low dose and work your way up until you feel your body relaxing, and dont take more than 130 drops in water at a time. It lasts a short while, 30 minutes for me before I have to redose. Read up on it a bit before starting it.

I have blue and black cohosh tinctures and witch hazel on hand. I'll use it when I feel Im in the thick of things.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I tried them but nothing happened. My body kicked in on its own a couple of days later.

-Angela


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

i am so sorry for your loss.

i do want to say also for anyone else reading to *be careful* and make sure to discuss with your midwife/care provider what you are using - i read a really tragic story recently about a woman who used pennyroyal. she had a bad reaction and didn;t get proper treatment.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm really sorry about your loss Angela


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Interesting thread. I am in that limbo right now in which we've found out via vaginal ultrasound that the baby's gone but haven't miscarried it yet. I've been upping the Red Raspberry Leaf tea on my (amateur) theory that if it's good for pregnancy and great for labor, it should be great to aid (but not start) the MC. I'm worried about it not being complete and having to have a "procedure" instead.


----------

